# Clips



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So how many clips do you carry?


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

kcdano said:


> So how many clips do you carry?


You'll get flamed on this one. Clips are what you use for your hair or to keep snack food bags closed. Magazines is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*NAS T MAG* is correct, unless you're carrying an M1 Garand or something. Magazines have springs, clips do not.

Over here I carry seven magazines for my M4 plus three for my M9. :mrgreen:

Back home I carry the mag in the pistol plus one spare.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay you got me :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The odds are you will never need a spare but your a dang fool if you don't carry at least one. I carry one and sometimes more.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Maybe he was talking about revolvers and the half-moon clips for auto rounds.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry one.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

NAS T MAG said:


> You'll get flamed on this one. Clips are what you use for your hair or to keep snack food bags closed. Magazines is the word you're looking for.


Exactly


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I carry one extra mag and keep another in the car.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I sometimes have one extra, but generally I'm a dang fool and don't carry any. ;-)


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I always carry two spare magazines.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I generally carry one in the gun and one spare. If I really think I'll need it, I have a pouch for an extra mag, but as I don't have a third dedicated mag for defense rounds nor enough Federals to fill one, it'd be my plinking FMJ. Still effective :mrgreen:

For the record, this:









and this:









are "clips". They are non-spring-loaded and meant simply to retain the ammunition in a single, easy-to-load unit. Once the ammo is in the gun, loading and cycling are achieved with minimal further work by the clip (though the Garand used it to position ammo as it was fed, and ejecting that clip is a visual and sonic cue that the rifle is empty).

This:








is a magazine. They are spring-loaded ammo feeders and their mechanism is integral to feeding and cycling, in addition to being an ammo storage and fast-loading device like a clip.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

You can also read below:


----------

